# great idea



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Instead of doing a water change wonce or twice a week. What about say fill up a bucket of water with like gallon and a half or what ever. then add chemicals and then say run a erron or what ever go to school etc. when u come back u can just dump it in. It would be heated up so the fish dont go into shock. But if you do a water change every day it would be healthy for the fish. And easier for you to fill up 5 buckets in 1 day you know. The fish would feel better because he would only have fresh water for like 3 days and like this it keeps the clean water rolling in. Well if any 1 has anything to say about my idea.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Are you saying to do small water changes everyday? A little too much work if you ask me. And what's wrong with using hot water to regulate the temperature from the tap rather than leaving it out?


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

if u have a hot water softner the only way u can make it so its tap is the setting gotta be althe way cold. I would rather do a litle bit a day then do 5 buckets in 2 hours.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

depending on what size tank you have, you lose a percentage of the water anyway due to evaporation


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> Are you saying to do small water changes everyday? A little too much work if you ask me. And what's wrong with using hot water to regulate the temperature from the tap rather than leaving it out?


 I have always been told not to use hot or really warm water with your fish because it is more likely to contain harmful bacterias


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I believe less is better. What I mean is just 15-20% tops every week compared to a little everyday. By doing everyday you may be removing beneficial material in the water.


----------

